# Morroccan Dessert Ideas



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any buffet dessert ideas for a moroccan menu? The one I was given includes:

Pistachio cookies
Cinnamon-Orange Tart in a Honey Almond Crust
Bitter Chocolate Cake


I like the idea of the cinnamon orange tart. Does anyone have any insight on this menu or any ideas for new items? 


For the tart, I was thinking of a basic sugar dough with almonds and honey added, then filled partly with cinnamon frangipan, and then topped off with orange curd with a little orange blossom water. Garnish with almonds. I like that.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds great.

Also remember that Morooco has a strong French and Spanish influence.

Go for anything with dried fruits (dates, especially), fresh figs, pomegranates, lemons, olive oil.

How about a sticky fig pudding with rose whipped cream, or
Lemon curd tart with almond nougat and pomegranate seeds, or
Apricot rolls (like sushi), filled with pistachios

Oranges and almonds are everywhere in Morocco, so you're off to a great start!!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello!
I was thinking of Moroccan desserts too recently.
How about a mint yogurt?
Or a Lime yogurt, with some diced chilli/peppers on top? 
You could serve as mignardises.


----------



## vino (Oct 25, 2005)

Recipe for a moroccan almond-orange cake: 500 gms finely chopped almonds;225 gms breadcrumbs;1 ltr. whole eggs; 1 ltr of oil: 1 kg sugar: 3 spoons of baking pwdr; Grated rind of 5 lemons and 7-10 oranges. Put all in bowl mix together. Can be baked in individual moulds or large forms.
The juice from lemons and oranges+450 gms of sugar+ 15 cloves+ 2 sticks of cinamon+1 dried red chilli boiled for 10 mins. Strained and poured over the cakes when they have cooled.


----------

